# LG Flatron monitor issue - problems turning on



## Ashby16161 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a LG flatron w24052TQ monitor and im having problems with what seems like its power supply. I went on my computer one day to find the monitor would not turn on, so i figured the power bar had been broken. So i removed that and plugged the monitor directly in to outlet and it was fine, now with a different power bar im getting same issue. And it only seems to start when my computer is on. It seems like somehow my computer sucks all the power not allowing the monitor to turn on yet my speakers work fine, i fixed it once by turning everything completely off and even flicking my PSU off on my desktop to discharge extra current. It was fine for awhile, until same thing happened again and nothing i do will make it turn on. The cable doesn't seem to be damaged or broken also.

Anyone have any ideas or solutions?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Does it always work when directly attached to an outlet?

I'd suspect a faulty power strip or a faulty monitor. And based on your description, I'm leaning towards the monitor. No device or combination of devices can "suck up" all of the power in a power strip. If there is an issue, it may be with the outlet to which the monitor is attached (which seems unlikely as you just swapped the power strip). In any case, directly attach it to a wall outlet. If it works (all the time), then you have a faulty power strip. If it doesn't work, or still has occassional issues, it's the monitor.


----------

